# Weed Identification



## nefariousmax (Aug 30, 2020)

Greetings everyone - I have this growing in my cool season lawn. Not sure if it's a broadleaf weed, or a tree or hedge sapling?

Anyone know what it is, and what to treat it with? Hand pulling it for the time being.

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure but broadleaf in general. Looks like good old Weed B Gon would take it out.

@nefariousmax


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

It looks a lot like a dandelion, so look up Shepherd's Purse. There are two types. One is a rosettes (round) with tiny leaves (the size you would see on lespedeza) that has a tiny flower and the other has less divided leaves reminiscent of a dandelion, but that stem in the first photo sure is thick, so give Crested Goosefoot a look as well (there are several varieties) . It is a broadleaf, no doubt, so go after it like you would a dandelion.

Your soil looks damp also. Is the weed popping up only in damp areas?


----------



## nefariousmax (Aug 30, 2020)

@SouthernCharms

Thanks for the tip! Will check out Crested Goosefoot and Shepherd's Purse.

Certainly have had my fair share of other weeds in the lawn - dandelions, clover, and creeping Charlie. But this one is only in one spot - maybe about a 5 to 10 square foot patch.

This area of the lawn doesn't get a ton of sunlight, so may be partially damp.


----------

